# Me and a Cohiba



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

Well, I was looking though some pics of my trip to cancun last spring, to get excited to go again in 3 weeks!

And I came across a picture of of me and a Cohiba Robo (Robusto).

Was a great smoke, had 3 of them while I was there, didnt bring any back.

This year, I think I am going to bring some back with me!

Sorry, its not the greatest pic in the world, but its all I have to show off!


----------



## Scott W. (Jul 10, 2008)

Wow, you look excited.


----------



## Brandon F (Nov 15, 2009)

scottw said:


> Wow, you look excited.


Im not one to smile a whole lot.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Anybody's face + A lit Cohiba Robusto =JOY! LOL. Great smokes and thanks for posting up.


----------



## Cletus (Apr 8, 2009)

I just got back from Playa del Carmen two weeks ago and can't wait to go back. I did my share of cigar smoking while there, including my first night time smoke on the beach just staring at the moon and listening to the gentle waves. Pure bliss.

Enjoy your trip!

.


----------



## dirletra (Apr 14, 2009)

aaaaahhh, cohiba!


----------

